# How to stop my boss from watching us?



## LadderToAnita (Jul 6, 2012)

These days we are told that all our computers have been installed monitoring software, which is strong and powerful enough to record all our computer activities when our computer is running, including email, websites, applications, screen snapshots and instant messages. 

First I do not believe there is such metamorphic software and I try to download and install in my own computer. To my astonishment, it does successfully record everything in the server side, even content with detailed information of the mail I sent.

Even though there is no such monitoring software I would work hard by myself. I do feel insecure when I know I am under watching the whole day. How to stop such situation? Is it legal for our company to do like that? 
Help please.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2012)

When you're at work, only do things pertaining to your job and there shouldn't be a problem. I assume the company you work for owns the computer you're using, so I believe it's in their right to do this. BTW, you're the best spammer ever. Great topic!


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 6, 2012)

You most likely signed some agreement giving them the right to monitor besides if you were using my computer I would like to make sure your not doing anything illegal.


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 6, 2012)

What do you expect? You are using their computer, their network and their electricity, during the time they hire you to work for them.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 6, 2012)

i do know what you mean..... sometimes it feels like they treat you like a child and you wonder "really? don't they have anything better to do then to watch us?"
While like I said I understand....you got to look at it from your employments point of view. You are using their computers. If you were to start using their computers inappropriately.... then they would be held liable. That's just how it works..... you can't blame them for wanting to protect their business and possibly their data.  
However if you are slick and have a little time.... it shouldn't take too much searching to find options around certain security loop holes for internet and so on. Just remember if you get caught using these work around's.... you could find yourself in more trouble then if you just followed the rules and in this economy why risk your job?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2012)

Morals and legality aside, get a Linux build on a usb stick that you can run from boot or within windows. At your own peril of course. You can also run certain browsers from a usb stick, it's not really hard to google for suggestions on what your looking to do, your boss may not take a dim view of it however....


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 6, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Morals and legality aside, get a Linux build on a usb stick that you can run from boot or within windows. At your own peril of course. You can also run certain browsers from a usb stick, it's not really hard to google for suggestions on what your looking to do, your boss may not take a dim view of it however....



See....  Told yah not hard Depending on how secured it is... using a https// can be enough to get around some security rules.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 6, 2012)

Quit ... And yes its legal for them to spy on you. Everything is recorded and can go back many months. Every e mail even after you delete it


----------



## AsRock (Jul 6, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Morals and legality aside, get a Linux build on a usb stick that you can run from boot or within windows. At your own peril of course. You can also run certain browsers from a usb stick, it's not really hard to google for suggestions on what your looking to do, your boss may not take a dim view of it however....



Although it should not be done and the computer will be show down time. 


It's their gear like others have said if you don't like it buy a cheap laptop  and go a cafe shop for what you wont to do as every thing else should be work related.

EDIT: And there is such software as they monitor the systems at my wifes work place although she works in a hospital so you would expect it however if i was paying some one $7+ a hour i would monitor as well if i had reason to think i needed.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a systems administrator and I can tell you one thing. Your machine is for work, we don't monitor it like a hawk and say to our selves, "I'm going to watch Johny ALL DAY LONG!" However if there is a problem, we will check it, and there was a contract that everyone signed (except me, muwahahaha,) that says when you're using on one of our machines you have absolutely zero expectation of privacy. If you have something to hide, you might want to quit before they find it. 

All in all, what do you have to hid if you're doing your job? Just don't play games all day or even contemplate looking at porn.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2012)

In reply to most of the above responses let me add he's from China. Most of you may retry.




AsRock said:


> if i was paying some one $7+ a hour i would monitor as well if i had reason to think i needed.



If you'd try that here you'd get sued, that's under the minimum.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In reply to most of the above responses let me add he's from China. Most of you may retry.
> 
> If you'd try that here you'd get sued, that's under the minimum.



I don't care how much our employees make, that isn't my concern and I'm willing to bet that isn't the concern for the Sys Admin where he works. All in all, you have no expectation of privacy, just don't do stupid things and you'll be fine.


----------



## mrsdnf (Jul 6, 2012)

Why are we at work for?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2012)

mrsdnf said:


> Why are we at work for?



Personally I'd say to get paid.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Personally I'd say to get paid.



Typically you get paid to do something specific, not usually to play games, watch porn, or spend all day on TPU. As much as I would like to spend the better part of my work day on TPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am glad my work does not have this types of programs. I have admin rights to my laptop cause I am in IS and a part of the help desk so if I need to install a program I have the option.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am glad my work does not have this types of programs. I have admin rights to my laptop cause I am in IS and a part of the help desk so if I need to install a program I have the option.



That doesn't mean that you're local system admin can't hijack your computer. I can access any laptop or machine where I work with the exception of the CEO and CIO. Honestly, I don't need to install any extra software to do this, it's part of OS X, and quite frankly, it's part of Windows as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't mean that you're local system admin can't hijack your computer. I can access any laptop or machine where I work with the exception of the CEO and CIO.



I can do the same as well. Yes as long as its plugged into our network, anyone with the VNC password can access my PC at anytime.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I can do the same as well. Yes as long as its plugged into our network, anyone with the VNC password can access my PC at anytime.



Ours don't even have to be on site. Our laptops automatically connect to the VPN when internet is available.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

We have a VPN connection but requires a smart card and pin. I believe they do this cause people kept loosing laptops and they didn't want anyone else being able to access company files. I actually prefer the extra security cause I have sensitive company documents on my personal network drive that I wouldn't want anyone else outside the company to see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

My boss did this. They even started to the use the camera at the top of the monitor to see if I was talking or not and if it was work related. I put tape over the camera and told my boss to fire me if the work isn't getting done. I honestly don't give a crap about such things. I do my job? Don't like it? Fire me.

China? Yes sir Ill be happy to install that camera in my butt.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2012)

I think this is a spam post for the monitoring software, but the discussion is interesting.

In the US there are virtually no regulations on employee monitoring.
They can monitor all computer activity.
They can put up cameras just about anywhere, except where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy (like bathrooms).
They can record audio (there are some restrictions on this)
They can record phone calls (some restrictions on personal calls, if allowed, that has to do with client confidentiality (lawyers, doctors, etc))
The can GPS track any company vehicles, and in some cases GPS track your personal vehicle.
They can monitor your personal smartphone and personal laptop in some cases.
They can externally monitor your social media activity (twitter, facebook, etc.)

Basically as the laws are now, they can monitor almost anything unless they specifically allow you to do something in their policy, which would eliminate their right monitor that activity. Also, they do not have to tell you they are monitoring you, have it in their policy or have any signed consent documentation.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I put tape over the camera and told my boss to fire me if the work isn't getting done.



...and now you are a freelance digital artist. Coincidence? 




Kreij said:


> I think this is a spam post for the monitoring software, but the discussion is interesting.



The name was never mentioned...


----------



## D007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Typically you get paid to do something specific, not usually to play games, watch porn, or spend all day on TPU. As much as I would like to spend the better part of my work day on TPU.



Uhm I make sure I get paid to be on tpu.. Getting paid right now..lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ...and now you are a freelance digital artist. Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not freelance. I get paid a salary and I still work for the same company that tried that crap. I just work from home now with a VPN. My skills are not something you can find easily.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> They can monitor your personal smartphone and personal laptop in some cases.



those have to be some pretty special cases, no? you had to sign a contract allowing them this beforehand, yes?

luckily for me  i am the one who would be doing the monitoring ... we've had a few situations where we had to monitor email for a few days, but all in all it's not a problem. there are only 7-8 employees on my network at a time though. I can access anyone remotely, however it's only ever used for maintenance.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

D007 said:


> Uhm I make sure I get paid to be on tpu.. Getting paid right now..lol.



I am right now. Not for long though, code doesn't write itself.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The name was never mentioned...



It was edited out ... twice. lol



TheMailMan78 said:


> My skills are not something you can find easily.



I thought fapping was an inate ability all males posessed? 



digibucc said:


> those have to be some pretty special cases, no? you had to sign a contract allowing them this beforehand, yes?



Depends on the situation. If you are using your smartphone or laptop on company WiFI, then they can track anything they want. There are other cases also depending on if you use your personal device to store company information.

No, they are not required to even inform you let alone have you sign something.


----------



## D007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I am right now. Not for long though, code doesn't write itself.



Yea, n buildings and roads don't design themselves. XD. I do my moneys worth and some.. I just make sure I'm faster than other people who do it, so it allows me more time to surf..lol...


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2012)

As the IT Manager (actually the entire IT department) I am required to keep up to date on the latest hardware and software so I can make informed decisions and present technical information if there is the need.
So ... reading TPU is basically a work requirement the way I see it.


----------



## D007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> As the IT Manager (actually the entire IT department) I am required to keep up to date on the latest hardware and software so I can make informed decisions and present technical information if there is the need.
> So ... reading TPU is basically a work requirement the way I see it.



Lol  that train of logic.. I'm going to try to incorporate it into my field..


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 6, 2012)

so sfwpron is not really safe?


----------



## Elmo (Jul 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It was edited out ... twice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the name of the software and why is op banned ?


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2012)

Elmo said:


> What's the name of the software and why is op banned ?



The name of the software is irrelevant and the OP is banned because they are trying to advertise said software. Interesting topic though, so we left it open to discuss.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 6, 2012)

LadderToAnita said:


> I do feel insecure when I know I am under watching the whole day. How to stop such situation? Is it legal for our company to do like that?
> Help please.





DanTheBanjoman said:


> In reply to most of the above responses let me add he's from China. Most of you may retry.



Asking if businesses/government doing this stuff is illegal to do in China.........


----------



## theeldest (Jul 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ... I put tape over the camera and told my boss to fire me if the work isn't getting done.  ...



As much as I expect my computer to be tracked, using the camera is going too far. I've got tape on mine too (though for a slightly different reason; I had a web meeting where one attendant accidentally joined video chat instead of voice while he was working from home. And in this case, working = riding a stationary bike in his tighty whities)


----------



## Munki (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> As the IT Manager (actually the entire IT department) I am required to keep up to date on the latest hardware and software so I can make informed decisions and present technical information if there is the need.
> So ... reading TPU is basically a work requirement the way I see it.



Holy crap. You just gave me logic to protest if I ever get b*tched at. Which I won't (i'm the one doing the monitoring) but if the corp big dog comes down and i'm on TPU I have a response. Although they rather me be on EE.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 21, 2012)

I really don't understand why OP was banned. Seems a bit unfair


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 21, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I really don't understand why OP was banned. Seems a bit unfair



He was a chinese spammer trying to promote his product(link was promptly deleted by mod)

His topic( or smokescreen for promoting own software)  was so clever, the mods decided to leave the discussion open


----------



## Kreij (Jul 21, 2012)

Munki said:


> Holy crap. You just gave me logic to protest if I ever get b*tched at. Which I won't (i'm the one doing the monitoring) but if the corp big dog comes down and i'm on TPU I have a response. Although they rather me be on EE.



I was asked about being on a forum once (yes it was TPU).
I said, "I get more accurate answers there than I would get paying for it from the vendors, and faster ... and like me, most of the people there have forgetten more than you will ever know."

I was never bothered again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

When I was working with CEX the internet got monitored all the time.

So of course I would constantly load up pages full of offensive material so the IT folks to enjoy.

Technically they couldn't do anything as when they called up to tell me off I would tell them I was on break and watching scat porn helps me relax. 

They stopped calling me after that one though :[


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 21, 2012)

dank1983man420 said:


> He was a chinese spammer trying to promote his product(link was promptly deleted by mod)
> 
> His topic( or smokescreen for promoting own software)  was so clever, the mods decided to leave the discussion open


ohhh the link was edited out! Okay yeah that's fair
If it had said *LINK REDACTED *or something then I woulda known


----------



## Munki (Jul 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I was asked about being on a forum once (yes it was TPU).
> I said, "I get more accurate answers there than I would get paying for it from the vendors, and faster ... and like me, most of the people there have forgetten more than you will ever know."
> 
> I was never bothered again.



No kidding. Forums are my #1 choice for tech related questions (well Google always takes me to one or another). White papers from vendors are drawn out and have a sales pitch ring to them...hate 'em (I get enough grief from calling Symantec).


----------

